
Apple bans iPhone apps related to BitTorrent - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2009/05/11/apple-bans-iphone-apps-related-to-bittorrent/
======
tc
This is good news for Google Android and the Android Market, if Apple decides
to further pursue this policy. Can you imagine how secure Google's position in
search would be if their competitors censored search results tangentially
related to BitTorrent?

~~~
axod
Can you imagine how irrelevant having a bitTorrent client on a phone is to
most people?

~~~
tc
It's irrelevant to me too, so I sympathize with this view. Objectively
speaking though, BitTorrent seems to have lots of users.

And speaking more generally, I do believe there is a sense of trust that is
broken when a customer realizes that a business is intentionally standing in
the way of something he or she wants to do. If that something isn't BitTorrent
for one user, it could very well be whatever Apple decides to block next
month.

Also: the app in question is apparently a remote control for a BitTorrent
client running on a real computer, so it might have wider appeal than your
question would suggest.

~~~
pj
If your customer wants to use your product for illegal activity, it's wise to
avoid helping them.

~~~
axod
BitTorrent is just a protocol. It's not illegal. It's just a protocol to
transfer data. Also used to distribute linux distros amongst other legal uses.

~~~
pj
Spray paint has lots of legal uses as well, but you'll still find it locked up
in a cage at Home Depot.

------
falldowngoboom
How do people get torrent files? From the web. So, if Apple is going to be
consistent, a web browser shouldn't be allowed on the iphone. Silly.

(And of course, you could always get around this by using a bittorrent client
that can be controlled with a web browser.)

